# Do you use your van loo for #2s or only #1s



## Lorry Ball (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you use your van loo for #2s or only #1s
do you put a toilet paper cross in the bowl down first, to stop skid marks   :scared:  (#2s drops through in a nice packet)
And if parked up for a couple of nights how do you get rid of piramiding  :wacko:
do you leave the trap open or closed when sitting.......   :egg: :yeahthat:
what the best loo liquid blue,green,pink.......or just rinse with water once a year  :tongue:
some of these questions and answers were on a caravan site forum!!!
and now on here opps.........  



Lorry     :drive:


----------



## guyd (Jul 28, 2011)

both - have to.

my bog doesnt have a control for the flap - its gravity. skid marks are inevitible. My thing is basically a posh portaloo (tardis) system - using the tank water as flush water, unlike the thetfords - via a filter of sorts. Pull sluice valve to drop its guts along a 4" flexi pipe.


be interested in peoples comments on chemicals, as its a bit stinky.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hi lorry. i can talk s--t for hours. dont use any chemicals . maybe a teaspoon full of vinegar in a hot climate. 
let the bacteria work it for you. never wash the cassette out .try to leave a bit in the cassette you want bacteria. remember i worked in the sewage industry for a while. i asked lots of questions to the scientists . try not to pee in the cassette too much use a bucket and chuck it for no. ones. chemicals do not really help the waste deteriate . . many sewage works in villages down here get spoilt here in summer when loads of tourists dump chemicals in the village loos. many are only glorified cess pits . work fine untill summer the 20times growth causes enough problems with out the chemicals. think bacteria . let nature work for you. try it will take a while to build up bacteria . good way is leave some in over winter. i do it over summer as mine is used far more in winter . dont use the trailer much in summer. 
cheers alan.
 i can talk rubbish as well also drove dustbins and skip lorries. ha ha .


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've found that paper down the Loo causes more than enough trouble. The best thing is to have a small bin alongside the Khazi and use that like the dear old Bubbles (Greeks).
I reckon that the sign on the Loo "Nothing down here that you haven't ate" is a good 'un


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 29, 2011)

A loo is a loo so it's used as a loo.  But if it's just a tinkle that's needed and we're away from civilisation, watering the plants is my first option.

Thin loo paper helps reduce the skid marks on the Thetford.

Obviously McDonalds, Tesco, National Trust etc have very kindly donated facilities so they are first option if we're in the locality.

Want to try bio alternatives to blue chemicals.


----------



## suej (Jul 29, 2011)

Trap definately open!  We have SOG so no chemicals.. can recommend the system.

Sue


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 29, 2011)

suej said:


> Trap definately open!  We have SOG so no chemicals.. can recommend the system.
> 
> Sue


 
I agree Sue.  I do use a little Bio Liquid at times however.  I also use a SOG and we are full timing.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Both.

It is called (according to my sister) a "lilypad" when you line the loo with paper before having a poo. You can buy paper loo liners especially made for this very task in the USA.


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Slightly OT, a useful acquisition is a Radar Key, for when the regular public toilets are locked.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 29, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Slightly OT, a useful acquisition is a Radar Key, for when the regular public toilets are locked.



:scared: awaiting incoming


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> :scared: awaiting incoming


Why, you just buy one for £4.00 no one asks why you want it. Plus, I've never seen anyone disabled using one of those WC's.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Jul 29, 2011)

SOG for us too.  No chemicals.  Line the bowl for no.2s.  Pyramids are inevitable but cornering on two wheels helps to mix it up!:lol-049:

and the most important point..............get someone else to empty it!!


----------



## jeffmossy (Jul 29, 2011)

or you could leave the flap shut and drop the number 2 on top of it, and then use them doggy bag thingys and scoop it out and put it in a dog poo bin.......................................................................................only joking


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2011)

you laugh but i have known folk use a bucket and carrier bags with holes in the bag . when finished gently lift the carrier out comes the solids wrap in another bag or news paper ready to pop in a bin. chuck the liquid in the hedge grass . does work for many . cheers alan.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 29, 2011)

jeffmossy said:


> or you could leave the flap shut and drop the number 2 on top of it, and then use them doggy bag thingys and scoop it out and put it in a dog poo bin.......................................................................................only joking


 
I use a **** box. They are cheap and fold flat and the plastic liner goes into the doggy bins. Mind you I do only use it in an emergency and when other loos are not available.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 29, 2011)

Why does the brand name of my loo show up as four stars when posted? S and H and I and T is the name of the product sold at many camp places and on fleabay.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 29, 2011)

I use mine to 'strain the potatos' and to' bomb the Gerrys'.
When wilding in a semi public place I use a bucket with some gelling cat litter and then double bag in a bin bag and dipose of it thoughtfully.

That was a tip I got from here.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 29, 2011)

Thought this was a joke at first....silly arses!
Foldable portable toilet BoginaBag (Bog in a Bag) is light and sturdy. Portable travel urinal ideal for travel, festivals, camping, rambling and other outdoor pursuits. Bog in a bag.
I do my No. twos in the woods, just like the bears do...but always bury it.....nature's way. No. ones go in the old faithful 2 litre empty milk bottle the gets spread around the countryside as if  marking my territory....just like my old mut used to do.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 30, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Slightly OT, a useful acquisition is a Radar Key, for when the regular public toilets are locked.



Where can you buy these things please?


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 30, 2011)

I have dubbed my Theford cassette our 'pot of gold' - always a joy to empty it! :lol-061:


----------



## al n sal (Jul 30, 2011)

we use our thetford for all methods, however, 

what we do to help stop marks, is before we set off for the weekend I spray the whole bowl with a liberal dosing of silicone spray, was told this will not attack the plastic, will lubricate the seals and help whatever- slid down without sticking, so unless you've had a strong curry no real probs.

i also spray the bowl when back home and van is to b left between trips. worked on all my previous vans

al


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2011)

what happened to using a toilet brush to keep it clean. you can buy small versions with a holder designed for the job.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 30, 2011)

baloothebear said:


> Where can you buy these things please?


 
They are sold by a charity which I work for to our members. and all they need is the confirmation letter from D.L.A to get one.
You can also get them from Scope. R.A.D.A.R., And a few other charitiies. 
All the charities buy them in the first place from RADAR and if RADAR hears of them being sold to people without proof of disability then they will stop supplying them to the outlet.


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree.  This is just abusing the system.  I like to think that MH's can use facilities without attracting complaints from locals.  This will do nothing to further our reputation in the eyes of others.

I'm sure we can find suitable toilet facilities without resorting to occupying those designed specifically for the disabled.  Otherwise what's next? Might as well use the blue badge parking bays too I suppose.  Hmm, don't think so.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jul 30, 2011)

We put a smelly binliner in the bowl & put it in a dog litter bin 


Dunk


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 30, 2011)

dunk said:


> We put a smelly binliner in the bowl & put it in a dog litter bin
> 
> 
> Dunk


 
Presumably a nice smelling smelly bin liner.  Are you special forces trained?:banana:


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a toilet so use it as one ,open the flat when in use, especially if you have a SOG the sensation is exquisite. any skiddies just wipe away with paper as you flush .SIMPLES.:danger::nospam:


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 31, 2011)

My OH wants to know if all your OH's are equally happy to dispose of their poopeys in the same way as you guys are....... plastic bags, etc. ?


----------



## guyd (Jul 31, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> Slightly OT, a useful acquisition is a Radar Key, for when the regular public toilets are locked.




As a husband of a full time wheelchair user - I think that is very irresponsible.


----------



## MickSterbs (Jul 31, 2011)

*Radar Key*

I've had a Radar Key for nine months and have never been able to use it, someone has changed all the locks.
Anyone can buy a Radar Key, you can get them from the Tourist Information Centre.  Mine is lagit


----------



## just jane (Jul 31, 2011)

MickSterbs said:


> I've had a Radar Key for nine months and have never been able to use it, someone has changed all the locks.
> Anyone can buy a Radar Key, you can get them from the Tourist Information Centre.  Mine is lagit


 
I think some local councils use their own key for disabled toilets not Radar which is national, perhaps that is what you have got.


----------



## Brandyman (Jul 31, 2011)

*Toilet*

WE USE A CARRIER BAG TESCO MORRISON ETC PUT IT IN THE BOWL DO YOUR BUSINESS LIFT BAG REMOVE AIR TIE KNOT THEN WE PUT IT IN A DOG POO BAG THEN DUMP IT' WHEN DOING WEE WE USE A:rolleyes2:NOTHER WE DOGGIE BAG IS ALONG SIDE TOILET FOR PAPER ONLY HAVE WEE TO DUMP IT IS VERY GOOD FOR GRASS .:scared

Urine is more than just human waste. It has many uses than most people can imagine. It can be processed to be potable drinking water, grease-stain remover, urea, gun powder, and white phosphorous. But in its purest form, urine can be the best and cheapest organic fertilizer. It has been used as a fertilizer since the earliest time. A recent study has proven also that plants fertilized with urine have more biomass and grow better than those fertilized with conventional alternatives. Urine’s effectiveness is due to its nitrogen, potassium, and phosphate, which are necessary for plant’s better growth. 

Homemade Wag Bag
You easily can create your own Wag Bag using an interior/pickup bag, pre-packed with kitty litter if you wish, which functions similar to Poo Powder, and a larger, sturdy outer bag — think freezer-weight Ziploc. Heavy-duty trash compactor bags work as a Wag Bag trash bag. If bags don't seem sturdy enough, some people use a coffee can as their outer container. Tupperware with a snug-fitting lid that you're certain you no longer need in the kitchen would work, too. 

Rangers at Mt. Shasta offer a user-friendly homemade kit to all their hikers, which includes an 11 x 17 sheet of paper with a bull's-eye printed on it for pickup. Just place the bull's-eye on your poo pile, according to White, and you'll have plenty of paper to wrap around it, avoiding all hand contact. Their kit also includes a one-gallon Ziploc bag and a sack with kitty litter. There are disposal receptacles at the trailhead, and hikers can pick up kits there or at area outdoor shops. 

Users who make their own Wag Bags should note that homemade versions can't be tossed into landfills, as can EPA-approved commercial ones, like GO Anywhere, Biffy Bags, and ReStop.

“Wagging” Tips

Powders, like Poo Powder above, or kitty litter solidify waste and control odors.Best practices for using a wag bag come with, well, practice. Generally, when nature calls, you grab your bag kit, toilet paper, bag for used toilet paper, and hand sanitizer and head off to find a secluded area where people are unlikely to encounter your bare bottom. You squat and do your business. You then take your trusty wag kit, slip the inner bag over your hand and grab your poo pile. Be careful not to spill the poo powder or kitty litter inside (so picking up your pile with the top part of the bag is best). 

Then, fully enclose the poo and make sure the powder or litter has covered it. In other words, become familiar with touching your warm feces through a layer or two of plastic. It's all part of hiking and climbing! Then, seal that bag inside the thicker, outer bag or stash inside your container of choice. Place your used toilet paper in the bag. Clean your hands with hand sanitizer.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jul 31, 2011)

OK. so I've taken on board all the interesting ideas about how to use your chemical toilet, but what about emptying it when it does get full??  How do we stand if we nip into the nearest public loo with the cassette, and empty it?? Is this allowed, or will we have to find sites every 2/3 days so we can use a proper Elsan point?

We have a Sog system on our current toilet, but are unsure how you use it.  Any information would be very welcome!


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 31, 2011)

Non disabled possession of a RADAR key is on a par with non-disabled drivers in disabled bays!
Councils are already closing public conveniences this will give them cause to do disabled loos as well.


----------



## MickSterbs (Aug 1, 2011)

sasquatch said:


> Non disabled possession of a RADAR key is on a par with non-disabled drivers in disabled bays!
> Councils are already closing public conveniences this will give them cause to do disabled loos as well.



I hope you're not pointing a finger my way, I spent a while in hospital to earn my key, and some of that was in a ICU


----------



## GregM (Aug 1, 2011)

fairytooth said:


> I agree.  This is just abusing the system.  I like to think that MH's can use facilities without attracting complaints from locals.  This will do nothing to further our reputation in the eyes of others.
> 
> I'm sure we can find suitable toilet facilities without resorting to occupying those designed specifically for the disabled.  Otherwise what's next? Might as well use the blue badge parking bays too I suppose.  Hmm, don't think so.


 
Well we all know able bodied people use 'blue badge parking bays' all the time and it is obvious reading this thread  the same can be said about use of RADAR keys, people just do not appreciate what disabled people go through nor do they respect the disabled.

As for the loo, we do both, if there are facilities near by we use them rather than the loo in the van.


----------



## althemusicwizard (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm about to set off on our first wild camping. I joined the C&CC in May, so we might stop at a few of their sites too. As a member, I've read that sites offer a 3 hour stopover for just over £6, where members can fill-up with water, empty waste tanks and use camp facilities (showers etc). For a family of four I think this sounds very reasonable and I'll try this out too. I don't think my wife, daughter and son would be very accomodating if I say, 'Excuse me, can you just s**t in this Asda bag'....... 

Al


----------



## bevo (Aug 1, 2011)

*toilet use*

and here is me thinking the loo is only for keeping my beer cold, or is that the fridge


----------



## Firefox (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting topic ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 1, 2011)

didn't i say get ready for incoming:idea-007::dance::dance:


----------



## Firefox (Aug 2, 2011)

Back to answers to OP's questions, I only use for no 2. No 1 goes in  plastic bottles with wide mouths  ("This Water" (brand) has good bottles). OK, this system is better for  males, but with a suitable bottle, females can do this as well. Toilet  lasts far longer between emptying this way. And lets face it, who wants  to empty the toilet every 2 or 3 days. Mine will last 2 weeks if I'm  careful.

I'd really recommend to anyone separating your solid and liquid waste.  One slight problem is you only have flush water in there, so when  emptying you may need to flush with additional water to get it to flow  out. I do use that blue dual purpose fluid in both tanks. I don't think  it does much breaking down but it helps with the smells. Plus copious  spraying of Febreeze after each use.

Pyramiding is got rid of by vigorous rocking back and forth. This is one  advantage of using a floor based electric flush Thetford porta potti  125 (25 litre) and not one of those fancy cassette external door mounted  things. I've used my porta potti for 14 months full time now, so have a  system worked out!

 I don't use toilet paper to line the bowl. This results in  more paper in the tank which aids clogging. The bowl can be wiped if  necessary with the side of the same paper you used for your rear end.  And put a bit of nice blue flush water in, valve closed, to aid cleaning  if needs be.


----------



## kev1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lots of info..

As others say we try to use public toilets first.

Then water the flowers.

Or nettles in the dark (but you know the difference when you do that)

As for onboard We have a thetford toilet which we use as a toilet as we would at home.
however some friends gave us a tip.
We no longer use chemicals we drop 3 brewers yeast tablets in the cassette when it's empty.

Works well everything breaks down.  Very little smell.
Easy to use and cheaper

KEV


----------



## cooljules (Oct 16, 2011)

i have a RADAR key, never found a place where it works. part from a nightclub but then i get the bouncers saying i shouldnt use it cos i dont look disabled..............

i take a load of meds, which dies my mouth out in seconds, so awlays a bottle of water or somethng at hand, i can and do pee so much.   learnt how to do it while sat in my car with a bottle.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

I think a program of installing more stand alone self cleaning toilet units around the country would be of greater benefit
to everyone concerned.  Not only would toilet facilities be available to everyone 24/7 at the cost of 20p, but there would
be an overall benefit to the environment as well as providing some jobs for the people who have to service them.


----------



## paul h (Oct 16, 2011)

with 3 of us using the van its no1s only by the women and if wild i water the plants no2 we do in plastic bag put under the seat of the thetford.did once pee in a wine bottle with screw cap during the night but my wife put this back in the fridge and was seriously angry when she had a sip the next night


----------



## Hymerkar (Oct 16, 2011)

guyd said:


> As a husband of a full time wheelchair user - I think that is very irresponsible.



Thank you Guyd,  I thought I was the only one on here reading this and thinking 'how irresponsible and disrespectful'.


----------



## cooljules (Oct 16, 2011)

Hymerkar said:


> Thank you Guyd,  I thought I was the only one on here reading this and thinking 'how irresponsible and disrespectful'.



nope me too


----------



## caspar (Oct 16, 2011)

Ours is a loo and gets used as such, but if we can avoid using it we do. RADAR keys - I've got a genuine one and have never had to use it. Agree system shouldn't be abused.

One thing that concerns me about pooh generally whether it be human, dog (most common) or whatever is that we are encouraged to be environmental and green. Pooh will waste away quickly of its own accord. However, by putting it in a plastic bag, I guess headed for landfill, it will now take 100 years or more to biodegrade. It doesn't make sense. 

I know it's a problem, and I don't have an answer, but people don't seem to think about it!


----------



## jeffscarborough (Oct 16, 2011)

Thetford toilet emptying

caravan toilet - YouTube


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2011)

jeffscarborough said:


> Thetford toilet emptying
> 
> caravan toilet - YouTube



yep - that's gross... possibly as bad as the folks who bought a pre owned van from B********s and found the potty was still full.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder would it have smelt that bad if chemicals had not been used, but instead some of the biological suggestions on
here.....anyone using yeast tabs or bio powder ever forgotten to empty theirs for a long time and can comment?


----------



## Pollik (Oct 16, 2011)

I take Alan's advice....no chemicals.

I find it smells for a short while and then it is fine, including very hot days.  I don't see any point in using chemicals...why spend money I don't have to?




Polly


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2011)

Just use the SOG without chemicals - no one gets in your space at the dump point...


----------



## al n sal (Oct 16, 2011)

jeffscarborough said:


> Thetford toilet emptying
> 
> caravan toilet - YouTube



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: thats funny

thanks


----------



## cooljules (Oct 16, 2011)

i have watched it, but dont get whats funny or wrong


----------



## al n sal (Oct 16, 2011)

cooljules said:


> i have watched it, but dont get whats funny or wrong



we bought that one chem, and went a way for a few days, young un wasn't well for the last day, not sure if it was the one chem (think it was) but i had the same reaction, trying to empty it.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 17, 2011)

A  quick spray of Silicon before use deals with Klingons


----------



## al n sal (Oct 17, 2011)

baloothebear said:


> A  quick spray of Silicon before use deals with Klingons



but remember to use braces or yer pants will slip off........:scared: sorry:angel:


----------



## Biggles (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been using Bio Washing powder of late.  Seems to work well.  I only ever empty when needed and we do all our jobs in it, I occasionally water the grass.  Oh and we use the thick sort of soft toilet paper.  I never have a problem empting it.  We have a ceramic bowl which I throughly recomend over plastic and I usually partake of a No2 with the flap open.  I am going to make a SOG unit as well.

I have no problem using a public loo as a disposal point.  I can't see this is breaking any law.  

I have often wondered if empting in a road side gully is OK too.  Obviously not in a built up place.  Thourghts please.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 17, 2011)

Roadside gulley technically not OK as it is putting foul sewage in a stormwater system. Many times it will go to a soakaway which is not too bad, but often it will empty direct into a local river or even a stream and have adverse effects on fish or human activity.

I too use the normal type of thicker paper you buy in a normal supermarket. The special stuff you buy in camping accessory shops at a ridiculous premium price is not worth considering.


----------

